# Magnolia leaves ... poison.



## Jubel (May 13, 2008)

They got a hold of some magnolia leaves. I've given them activated charcoal. 
In fact my husband put some green ones in the lot. They ate them... sigh. 
I think they are going to be okay. 

Question though. There are a bunch of DEAD magnolia leaves near the goat fence. Do I have to worry about those also? If would save me a bunch of trouble if I don't have to move them.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

It is amazing what our critters can get themselves into. I don't have any advice, I'm a rookie, but wanted to say I am so glad you acted promptly and they seem as though they will be ok.


----------



## Jubel (May 13, 2008)

I guess you could say We got them into because my husband put them there. One thing said.. we will never do THAT again!!!! Live and learn.


----------



## Pamela Jean (Jun 20, 2006)

my goats eat them all the time. No problems have healthy happy goats. Live healthy happy babies 
Pam


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

We have many Southern Magnolia trees here and never a problem with the goats. They don't just gorge themselves on the leaves but the do eat them.
Paul


----------



## Jubel (May 13, 2008)

We were cleaning out the trees. Maybe an azalea or rhododendrum branch got in the mix. How much azalea or rhododendrum would it take to be poisonous?


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

my goats eat them all the time and so far so good. I never saw that magnolias were bad on any list.


----------



## Jubel (May 13, 2008)

Am I saying that right? They have edible and nonedible plants on their website. It has magnolia green and dried on it.


----------

